# Visa granted today! (176, VIC)



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Got the grant today! After a VERY long wait for my DH's medicals to move out of "Referred" status (were "Referred" on 21 June, and just today were cleared, got the grant straight away after that). 

SUPER excited, and now getting the ball rolling on making the move. First step - getting our house on the market. 

Will be booking a recon trip to Melbourne in late August or first week of September to check out schools and look for housing. 

WOOHOOOO! Will update my signature when I'm online later...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Congrats  ...


----------



## w1zz0 (Jul 1, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Got the grant today! After a VERY long wait for my DH's medicals to move out of "Referred" status (were "Referred" on 21 June, and just today were cleared, got the grant straight away after that).
> 
> SUPER excited, and now getting the ball rolling on making the move. First step - getting our house on the market.
> 
> ...


Hi!

Congrats on your grant.

I am waiting for my grant as well and a bit anxious about it. I gave my medical and submitted PCC to my case officer on 20th June 2012 and have been waiting since.

My CO has said that she is waiting for the medical to be processed and as soon as its done, i would be given the grant.

How much time did it take in total for you after submitting PCC+Med? 

Thanks

Awais


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

w1zz0 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Congrats on your grant.
> 
> ...



Hello Awais,


So did the CO tell you that grant will be given after finalizing the meds? I’m countin on mine too, they were uploaded online on 12th July, CO told me that medicals went for a review on 18th July and from then on they are in the queue waitin for a review. Did you try to contact the MOC? I tried calling them on +61 2 8666 5777 but it’s always reaching a voice mail.


----------



## w1zz0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Hello Awais,
> 
> 
> So did the CO tell you that grant will be given after finalizing the meds? I’m countin on mine too, they were uploaded online on 12th July, CO told me that medicals went for a review on 18th July and from then on they are in the queue waitin for a review. Did you try to contact the MOC? I tried calling them on +61 2 8666 5777 but it’s always reaching a voice mail.


Exactly thats what the CO said! That the grant would be sent as soon as the medical is processed and finalized. I am myself waiting for it. 

Secondly as i am 176 family sponsored, my application was on paper so i cannot even check online like you to see the status of my application. I didnt try contacting MOC as i dont even know what path i should take from here as i have a paper app.


----------



## fjamils (Jan 24, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Got the grant today! After a VERY long wait for my DH's medicals to move out of "Referred" status (were "Referred" on 21 June, and just today were cleared, got the grant straight away after that).
> 
> SUPER excited, and now getting the ball rolling on making the move. First step - getting our house on the market.
> 
> ...


congrats!!!


----------



## fjamils (Jan 24, 2012)

w1zz0 said:


> Exactly thats what the CO said! That the grant would be sent as soon as the medical is processed and finalized. I am myself waiting for it.
> 
> Secondly as i am 176 family sponsored, my application was on paper so i cannot even check online like you to see the status of my application. I didnt try contacting MOC as i dont even know what path i should take from here as i have a paper app.


can u share your timeline?


----------



## felixis6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Woohoo so glad for you,I think i will check my status to!Our house has been on market 1 1/2 years really need a sale!good luck


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

That's great mbc71 - congrats!! Glad the medicals finally cleared! Enjoy the recon trip and keep us updated on how things are going with you!


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

mbc71 said:


> Got the grant today! After a VERY long wait for my DH's medicals to move out of "Referred" status (were "Referred" on 21 June, and just today were cleared, got the grant straight away after that).
> 
> SUPER excited, and now getting the ball rolling on making the move. First step - getting our house on the market.
> 
> ...


Finally. Finally. We both applied around the same time. Congratulations. Happy to hear that you hot your visa. Congrats once again. 

Vijay.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Got the grant today! After a VERY long wait for my DH's medicals to move out of "Referred" status (were "Referred" on 21 June, and just today were cleared, got the grant straight away after that).
> 
> SUPER excited, and now getting the ball rolling on making the move. First step - getting our house on the market.
> 
> ...


Congratz... really happy for you! me too waiting for VIC SS.. hopefully GOD willing meet u there...


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

mbc71 said:


> Got the grant today! After a VERY long wait for my DH's medicals to move out of "Referred" status (were "Referred" on 21 June, and just today were cleared, got the grant straight away after that).
> 
> SUPER excited, and now getting the ball rolling on making the move. First step - getting our house on the market.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Martha!!! That's great news. Glad to hear about your grant. 

Good luck with your next step. 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

congrats!! I know how happy both you and your husband must be! :clap2: I wish you both much success in your new country!


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Got the grant today! After a VERY long wait for my DH's medicals to move out of "Referred" status (were "Referred" on 21 June, and just today were cleared, got the grant straight away after that).
> 
> SUPER excited, and now getting the ball rolling on making the move. First step - getting our house on the market.
> 
> ...


Congrats! mbc71, wish you a smooth sailing to oz....


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

w1zz0 said:


> Exactly thats what the CO said! That the grant would be sent as soon as the medical is processed and finalized. I am myself waiting for it.
> 
> Secondly as i am 176 family sponsored, my application was on paper so i cannot even check online like you to see the status of my application. I didnt try contacting MOC as i dont even know what path i should take from here as i have a paper app.


Hey pal, mine is a paper based too...


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

fjamils said:


> congrats!!!


Congratulations mbc

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Got the grant today! After a VERY long wait for my DH's medicals to move out of "Referred" status (were "Referred" on 21 June, and just today were cleared, got the grant straight away after that).
> 
> SUPER excited, and now getting the ball rolling on making the move. First step - getting our house on the market.
> 
> ...


Congratulations....:clap2:


----------



## FSD (May 20, 2012)

Congrats MBC71..................August is sure an amazing month. Got my grant too today. So happy and over the moon........looking forward for the sunny seaside of Perth come February


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Congratulations!!!:clap2::clap2:
Party Hard...
quick ques : I am just curious as to what's your reason for moving to Australia? I believe that you are a USA citizen..Any particular reason for you to come all the way to Aust. from the land of milk and honey?



mbc71 said:


> Got the grant today! After a VERY long wait for my DH's medicals to move out of "Referred" status (were "Referred" on 21 June, and just today were cleared, got the grant straight away after that).
> 
> SUPER excited, and now getting the ball rolling on making the move. First step - getting our house on the market.
> 
> ...


----------



## w1zz0 (Jul 1, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> That's great mbc71 - congrats!! Glad the medicals finally cleared! Enjoy the recon trip and keep us updated on how things are going with you!


Hey Ozbound!

Are you still waiting for the visa grant?


----------



## w1zz0 (Jul 1, 2012)

fjamils said:


> can u share your timeline?


I gave my medical on 19th June 2012 and submitted on 20th June 2012 along with PCC. Still waiting on the medical processing.

The CO said that the visa grant would be sent immediately after the medical is processed..


----------



## w1zz0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Hey pal, mine is a paper based too...


Well I have scene Indian Applicants getting grants within a week as well after PCC+Med. So yours should be here soon ... i gave medical on 19th June and sent PCC on 20th june. Im still waiting on it. :confused2:


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

w1zz0 said:


> Hey Ozbound!
> 
> Are you still waiting for the visa grant?


Unfortunately yes - still waiting for my medicals to clear.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Unfortunately yes - still waiting for my medicals to clear.


Hey ozboundc wat do u mean by medicals to clear? Were they referred or moc hasn't finalised them yet? Medicals were done on 12th july and MOC recieved them on 18th july. Since then are in queue to be reviewed. R u goin thru a similar thing?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Hey ozboundc wat do u mean by medicals to clear? Were they referred or moc hasn't finalised them yet? Medicals were done on 12th july and MOC recieved them on 18th july. Since then are in queue to be reviewed. R u goin thru a similar thing?


My medicals have been in referred status since 4 July.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> My medicals have been in referred status since 4 July.


Holy molly.. Good look pal.


----------



## w1zz0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Holy molly.. Good look pal.


Im waiting too! Submitted PCC on 20th june and did medical on 19th june! CO says shes waiting for the med to be processed and then the grant would be sent immediately! It was a FULL medical blood, urine, xray, complete med checkup


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

w1zz0 said:


> Im waiting too! Submitted PCC on 20th june and did medical on 19th june! CO says shes waiting for the med to be processed and then the grant would be sent immediately! It was a FULL medical blood, urine, xray, complete med checkup


Yeah, my CO said the same thing - everything else is done, just waiting on the referred meds. HOC is really backlogged right now because of all the pre-1 July applicants.


----------



## w1zz0 (Jul 1, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Yeah, my CO said the same thing - everything else is done, just waiting on the referred meds. HOC is really backlogged right now because of all the pre-1 July applicants.


So did you get to know how much time approx is it going to take? I hope its almost here


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

No - I've heard reports that HOC is now processing meds that were referred as of 2 July, but I don't know how accurate that is. I'm hoping I'll hear some good news sometime next week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

*Congratulation!!*

Hello,

Congratulation for your visa!!

I have been working in india as software engineer from past 5 years and i got my assessment done from ACS. Last month i have applied for state sponsorship just want to know how long it takes and after getting it, ill be put file for immigration but want know how long immigration will take. I am really desperate to know about this.

you help would be appreciated.

Many Thanks!!


----------



## w1zz0 (Jul 1, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> No - I've heard reports that HOC is now processing meds that were referred as of 2 July, but I don't know how accurate that is. I'm hoping I'll hear some good news sometime next week. Fingers crossed.


What are we going to get? The visa grant is sent online or a paper document is sent through courier? And then you send that document along with ur passport for stamping?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

w1zz0 said:


> What are we going to get? The visa grant is sent online or a paper document is sent through courier? And then you send that document along with ur passport for stamping?


It is sent by email. You can then send the letter with your passport to the embassy to get a stamp if you wish.


----------



## w1zz0 (Jul 1, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> It is sent by email. You can then send the letter with your passport to the embassy to get a stamp if you wish.


What do you mean by "if you wish"? IsnT it compulsory to get it stamped?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

w1zz0 said:


> What do you mean by "if you wish"? IsnT it compulsory to get it stamped?


No. It is all electronic now and tied to your passport. When you arrive in Australia your visa status will show up on their computers when they scan your passport. However, folks on here have said that it is easier to do some things in Australia with the stamp, like getting a drivers license or opening a bank account for example.


----------



## w1zz0 (Jul 1, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> No. It is all electronic now and tied to your passport. When you arrive in Australia your visa status will show up on their computers when they scan your passport. However, folks on here have said that it is easier to do some things in Australia with the stamp, like getting a drivers license or opening a bank account for example.


Yeah makes sense thanks bro! Update when you get the grant


----------



## w1zz0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi ozbound

Any updates yet?

Thanks


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Why is it soo silent.. no updates ?? no one receiving co or grants so far this month ??


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

w1zz0 said:


> Hi ozbound
> 
> Any updates yet?
> 
> Thanks


Nope.


----------



## w1zz0 (Jul 1, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Nope.


Did you check for ur medical process?


----------



## w1zz0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Im 176 family sponsored paper application. Are you the same ozbound?


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

w1zz0 said:


> Did you check for ur medical process?


How to check the medical process??? Is there any contact info to know abt the referred medicals status??


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

w1zz0 said:


> Im 176 family sponsored paper application. Are you the same ozbound?


No - 176 state sponsored, online application. Still waiting.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> No - 176 state sponsored, online application. Still waiting.


Hei ozbound, 
I was just stunned with the IELT results in your signature..  wow buddy..!!!! :clap2:


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> No - 176 state sponsored, online application. Still waiting.


wow... fabulous and incredible IELTS scores!!! 

ur visa was granted within 6 months?? awesome man


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> wow... fabulous and incredible IELTS scores!!!
> 
> ur visa was granted within 6 months?? awesome man


Thanks guys. To be fair, English is my first language.

Still waiting for the visa. Hasn't been granted yet. Hopefully soon though... :noidea:


----------

